# Request for a Tutorial on comparing two ROM's



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there anyone out there who has the knowledge on how to tweak/make ROM's willing to do a quick (I don't know if that is realistic) tutorial on just how to compare to different ROM's? For instance a video or a step-by-step process on how to take one ROM (let's say the Stock ROM of the Droid Charge Gingerbread version) and compare this to a heavily modded ROM (let's say Infinity ROM or Humble)... I'm curious just how the devs do this; many have advised to start here to see how ROM's work, what's different and where the location of different parts are.... Please help thanks..


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Is there anyone out there who has the knowledge on how to tweak/make ROM's willing to do a quick (I don't know if that is realistic) tutorial on just how to compare to different ROM's? For instance a video or a step-by-step process on how to take one ROM (let's say the Stock ROM of the Droid Charge Gingerbread version) and compare this to a heavily modded ROM (let's say Infinity ROM or Humble)... I'm curious just how the devs do this; many have advised to start here to see how ROM's work, what's different and where the location of different parts are.... Please help thanks..


kdiff3 is a pretty universal program for windows and linux that many use

you ll have to decompile specific apks/jars to compare the code changes


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want to see differences in the theming also you can use apk manager, and decompile the apk's.... Like systemui.apk, framework-res.apk, twlauncher apk, contacts, phone....(the phone apk I was told you have to decompile recompile then copy back into the original signed apk...) And push back or flash in cwr...that's all I have ...

4G LTE Tapatalked


----------

